# طلب مساعدة في تخفيض نسبة Tds المرتفعة في R.o System



## موسى سلايمة (23 يناير 2008)

انا اعمل في مصنع مشروبات غازية مشؤول عن R.O WATER TREATMENT SYSTEM هدا النظام يستطيع تخفيض ال TDS Lمن 500PPM الى 20PPM في الاونة الاخيرة اصبح TDS 140PPM بدل 20PPM.
السوال هو : هل عمل cleaning in place(CIP قد يساعد في حل المشكلة 
ارجو المساعدة.
المهندس :موسى سلايمة


----------



## م/حسن جاد (23 يناير 2008)

هذا يعتمد على عمر الاغشيه؟ بمعنى من الطبيعى ان ترتفع الملوحه كلما زاد عمر الاغشيه وتزيد كل سنه حوالى 20-30 % والغسيل الكميائي للاغشيه يفيد فى حالات ارتفاع الملوحه
هل الملوحه ارتفعت مباشرة من 20 الى 140 يعنى لازم يكون عندك المعلومات لفتره طويله فاذا كان الارتفاع تدريجي فى الملوحه فهذا طبيعى . هل المياه الداخله للمحطه ملوحتها كما هى ام تغيرت


----------



## موسى سلايمة (24 يناير 2008)

م/حسن جاد قال:


> هذا يعتمد على عمر الاغشيه؟ بمعنى من الطبيعى ان ترتفع الملوحه كلما زاد عمر الاغشيه وتزيد كل سنه حوالى 20-30 % والغسيل الكميائي للاغشيه يفيد فى حالات ارتفاع الملوحه
> هل الملوحه ارتفعت مباشرة من 20 الى 140 يعنى لازم يكون عندك المعلومات لفتره طويله فاذا كان الارتفاع تدريجي فى الملوحه فهذا طبيعى . هل المياه الداخله للمحطه ملوحتها كما هى ام تغيرت


شكرا للمساعدة :
الملوحة ارتفعة تدريجيا ملوحة المياة الداخلة تقريبا ثابتة وهي مياة بلدية تقريبا 430-ppm500


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارتفاع الايصالية على المياه الخارجة من وحدة التناضح العكسي وبشكل تدريجي يدل على ان هناك تلف في احدى الاغشية او جميعها حيث يمكن التحقق من مخرج كل مجموعة واذا كان هناك فرق يدل على تلف مجموعة واحدة واذا كان الوضع متماثل كانت الاغشية جميعها بحاجة الى تبديل


----------



## abu musa (5 أبريل 2008)

نفس المشكلة التي واجهتني ايضا لكن كان هناك ارتفاع مفاجى في قيمة ال permeate من 27 الى 100 حيث تم عمل CIP بعدها انخفضت القيمة الى PPM 60
اعتقد ان هناك اغشية تالفة يجب استبدالها.او يجب تفقد الوصلات مثل O-RING


----------



## احمدالربيعي (6 أبريل 2008)

قم بعزل عمود المبرين الواحد(الافقي) ان امكن بواسطة الصمام وفتح المبرين وفحص كل لفة مبرين داخليه مختبريا مغ التاكد من كون عدم وجود نضوح من العازل المطاطي الذي قد يكن هو السبب


----------



## وضاحة (6 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخي العزيز......اشكر المهندسين على المعلومات المفيدة
انا اعمل في نفس المجال ..تنتج المحطة التي اعمل بها مياه للشرب وايضا لغرض التصنيع ....المياه الداخلة للمحطة التي اعمل بها بها ملوحة تقدر ب 14000ppm,ويتم بواسطة وحدات الr.o تحليتها لتصل نسبة الاملاح تقريبا (150-300)ppm
عندما اعاني ارتقاع في قيمة Tds اقوم بمقارنة الضغط الداخل والخرج لو لاحظت انه تغير او ارتفع دلالة ومؤشر قوي على انسداد الفلاتر فيجب عمل غسيل كيميائي للاغشية...وفي حالة ثبات فرق الضغط وقيمته مناسبة اراقب قيمة الtds في كل فيزل لو وجدت كمية الاملاح بهامرتفعة اقوم بفتح هذه الممبرينات لمعرفت السبب قد يكون الممبرين تعرض للتلف والتشقق او يكون الo-ring به مشكلة فاقوم بحل هذه المشكلة بتبديل الممبرين او تغير نقاط الربط التالفة.ملاحظة : كل 25يوم اقوم بتبديل الcartredge Filters...وشكرا لكم اخواني


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (9 أبريل 2008)

سلام يامهندس موسي السلايمه
حاول تستفيد من هذه الابحاث المرفقه في حل مشكلتك. واذ تحتاج اي بحث فقط ارسلي عنوان مو ضوعك وما نقصر معك.
معك عبد لباري اليمني زميل ايام جامعة مؤته.


----------



## amr1chemist (18 مايو 2008)

*Salam alaykom*

dear friend: you can check DP or pressure difference between the membrane inlet and membrane outlet. if it inreased so you have to make membrane autopsy and see if it was fouled or scaled. you have also to check your chemical dosing system. if you use antiscalant , see if the pump failed for a lapse of time. 
thank you.


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (18 مايو 2008)

salam, these are three papers for you, thanks


----------



## ramzi etaher (22 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا عبدالباري على هذه البحوث القيمة


----------



## موسى سلايمة (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للجميع على المساعدة


----------



## ضرار العاني (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

أخي صاحب السؤال :

1 - يبدو انكم حديت العهد في مجال العمل و بالتالي فان السؤال و طلب المعرفة ليس عيبا و مشكور على طلب المعرفة و لكن طلبكم به نوع من الغرابة حيث ان لكل منظومة تحلية ( بالتنافذ العكسي ) اسلوب تشغيل و تنظيف خاص بها اعتمادا على الشركة المصنعة و ان كانت جميعها متشابهة من حيث المبدأ .
2 - يتطلب منك مراجعة وثائق و المعلومات الخاصة بالمنظومة قبل اي اجراء.
3 - اتفق مع ما ذهب اليه الاخوان من عرض لمعالجات كلها صحيحة و لكن المهندس الجيد هو من يعالج السبب و لا يعالج النتيجة فقط . لذلك عليك ان تبحث عن سبب المشكلة .... ان استخدام التنظيف Clean in place حتما سيحل المشكلة و لكن ربما بعد فترة قليلة ستعود المشكلة .
لذلك اقترح عليك بعد مراجعة المعلومات الفنية للمنظومة الصادرة عن الشركة المصنعة ما يلي :

1 - مراجعة سجل المختبر / تحليل المياه و معرفة كيفة التغير الحاصل بقراءة الاملاح المذابة ( هل هو مفاجئ ام تدريجي ) ؟
2 - اذا كان التغير مفاجئ ... هناك احتمالات عدة يتطلب منك مراعاتها منها :

أ - فحص الشريط المطاطي ( O-ring ) لكل حاوية .
ب - امكانية عزل حاوية الاغشية كل على حدة اذا كانت المنظومة مزودة بمثل هذه الخاصية للوقوف على الحاوية و الاغشية المسببة المشكلة .
ج - عطل اجهزة التحليل الخاصة بقراءة الاملاح المذابة. 

أما اذا كان التغير تدريجي , فيجب مراعاة ما يلي :

أ - اجراء التنظيف للاغشية و الحاويات و استبدال الاشرطة المطاطية ان امكن .
ب - مراقبة مواصفات الماء الداخل الى المنظومة ( خلال فترة التغير بالمواصفات ).
ج - مراقبة منظومة نسبة المزج بين الماء الخالي من الاملاح و بين الماء غير المعالج ( اذا كانت لديك مثل هذه المنظومة ) .
د - فحص اداء مضخة الضغط العالي و قراءات الضغط لها. 
هـ - اجراء تعيير للاجهزة المستخدمة في التحاليل المختبرية الخاصة بالماء .
و - اتباع ارشادات الشركة المصنعة بالكامل فيما يخص اسلوب التشغيل و ازالة اي مغادرات أو تجاوزات لخطوات مطلوبة في التشغيل .
كذلك يتطلب تفريغ خزان التجميع و تنظيفه ثم بعد ذلك ان تجري عدة تحليلات لتركيز الاملاح المذابة على طول خط الانتاج للاطمئنان على جودة المنظومة و دقة عملها .

هذه نقاط بسيطة اردت اطلاعكم و بقية الاخوان عليها و ارجو لكم ولنا و للجميع التوفيق من الله 

ضرار العاني


----------



## محمودعشىسات (9 يوليو 2008)

*ro system*

مشكور على الموضوع القيم و الرجاء الشرح اكثر عن فلاتر ro المنزلية

كيفة العمل
كيفية الصيانة 
وكل التفاصيل الممكنة 

مع الشكر


----------



## موسى سلايمة (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للجميع على هذه


----------



## موسى سلايمة (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للجميع على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الكيميائي مصطفى (31 يوليو 2008)

عزيزي مع احترامي لكل الاراء التي اطلعت عليها لاخواني المهندسين ومع كوني مهندس تخرجت هذا العام لكني اعتقد ان بالامكان استخدام المبادل الايوني ion exchangerحيث ممكن انتاج مياه عسرتها صفر قبل ROواستخدام microfilterاذا احتجت معلومات عن التبادل الايوني فاستطيع المساعدة لانه مشروع تخرجي
المهندس الكيمياوي مصطفى التميمي


----------



## موسى سلايمة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الى الزميل عبد الباري*



abdulbari abdulrah قال:


> سلام يامهندس موسي السلايمه
> حاول تستفيد من هذه الابحاث المرفقه في حل مشكلتك. واذ تحتاج اي بحث فقط ارسلي عنوان مو ضوعك وما نقصر معك.
> معك عبد لباري اليمني زميل ايام جامعة مؤته.


شكرا لك على المساعدة وارجو ان تراسلني 

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال والأستعاضة عنها بالرسائل الخاصة والزوار ... الأدارة)​


----------



## حيدر الملاح (3 أغسطس 2008)

*RO setting*

السلام عليكم
اخواني اتمنى ان تسمعوا قصتي واجابتي نصرة لمهندس كيمياوي واقع في ورطة وهي اني تعيين جديد وتسلمت محطة تصفية ماء RO من شركة المانية هي Elga Berkefeld وطبعا الخبراء الالمان مااجو للعراق فسيتناها وفق خبرات بسيطة جدا المهم عملت المحطة ب p feed =6 المفروض 10 بار p permeate =1.5 والمفروض اقل من هذا والتوصيلية 67 والمفروض اقل من 50 المشكلة انة بزيادة الضغط للداخل وبزيادة التدفق يزداد ضغط الناتج permeate وخلال شهر تشغيل بمعدل 8 ساعات يوميا ارتفعت التوصيلية الى 190 الرجاء فسروا لي السبب وسوف ارفق لكم P &I and setting of the company


----------



## stringer10 (24 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مفيد وسهل للغايه بارك الله فيمن شارك ومن قراء


----------



## ميثم طا (13 مايو 2009)

اخواني السلام عليكم
هل يمكن غسل الاغشية غسل كيمياوي بواصطة حامض الكبريتيك H2SO4
لازالة اكاسيد الحديد .مع تحياتي للجميع م/Maith74


----------



## rabsat (4 يوليو 2009)

معلوماتكم جميلة وموضوعكم شيق للغاية..ارجوا من لديه خبره في الغسيل الكيميائي لمحطة ال r . o ومعرفة النسب بدقة ان يوضحها وله مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان...


----------



## JORDAN2009 (5 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز من المعروف عن (ro) كلما زاد زمن التشغيل قلت الايصالية الكهربائيه للمنتج كما يزداد ضغط الماء الداخل ايضا مع العلم ان عملية ال (cleaning in place) تتم عند تغير الضروف التاليه من (%10-15) عن قيم التشغيل الطبيعي:
1) نزول تدفق المنتج
2)زيادة ضغط الماء الداخل
3)نزول نسبة عبور الاملاح
4)زيادة فرق الضغط ما بين المدخل و العادم
لذالك اعتقد ان مشكلة زيادة (tds) لا تنحل بعمل (cip) بل هناك مشكلة في (membraines) او في التوصيلات الداخلية داخل (pressure vesels) مع العلم ان (cip) يزيد من الايصالية الكهربائيه للمنتج 
ايضا اخي العزيز اذا ارتفع ضغط المنتج الى حد كبير فهذا يدل على تمزق الاغشية (back pressure) 
اما بالنسبه لتركيز المواد المستخدمه في (cip) 
1) الغسيل بالوسط القاعدي 
يجب استخدام نوعين الاول قاعدة مثل (koh) والثاني منضف قاعدي ايضا ويجب ان يكون التركيز (2%) من كل واحد للمحلول المستخدم والمحافضه على (ph) ما بين (11.5-12)
2)الغسيل بالوسط الحامضي 
على الاغلب يستخدم سيترك اسد او هايدروكلورك اسد على ان يكون تركيز المحلول (4%) والمحافضه على (ph) ما بين (3-3.5)


----------



## m.adel (14 يوليو 2009)

ارجومن المهندس ضرار ان توضحلى كيفية عمل الغسيل الكيميائى وما هى المادة المستخدمة وايضاعاوز اعرف اية هى o-ring


----------

